# 3dfx HOWTO from tldp.org

## kraylus

http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/3Dfx-HOWTO.html

just to stifle any further threads on the topic. use this thread for 3dfx related questions  :Very Happy:  it'll make it easier for me to look for in the future  :Wink: 

----------

## kraylus

before i go much farther, i noticed that after searchin for glide in portage this came back:

```
*  media-libs/glide-v3

      Latest version Available: 3.10-r3

      Latest version Installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Homepage: http://glide.sourceforge.net/

      Description: 

      Hardware support for the voodoo3, voodoo4 and voodoo5

```

does this mean voodoo2 is *not* supported?

----------

